# Exo Terra Light unit not working!



## newfiedana (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi..So, My current reptile tank has the exo terra light unit.Not the light cycle, just the regular light unit that holds 2 tubular uvb lights inside the tank. It was working great for the past year, then I noticed that when I turn on the switch, the light would come on for 2 seconds, then go off. So I figured it was a faulty bulb. Bought new ones, same results. So I bought another lighting system. Put a brand new bulb in it..and still the same. I plugged it into different outlets in my house, with the same results as well. Im stumped as to what is going on. I never had an issue with it before. The indicator light on the light unit comes on for a couple of seconds as well, and goes off. So it seems that not enough power is getting to it. But I dont understand why this would happen now. No point in buying anymore bulbs or a new light set, because i know it would have the same results, since ive already done that.

Anyone understand what the issue is?? Thanks!


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

I had that problem with mine so i binned it and bought one of the arcadia light hoods, best of all arcadia's UV lamp lasts 12 months


----------

